# Gliptone Review



## WHIZZER

Well i needed some leather cleaner /conditioner so decided to get some gliptone stuff , So took the opportunity to get some off *Alex at EliteCarCare *as he is a new trader on here and he is local ( so no postage)

(sorry about pics taken by camera phone as awaiting my new digicam)

*Product Name:* Gliptone Leather Conditioner 

*Test Conditions:*

Leather on seats was warm by using car heater / seat warmer

Seats before




























*Product Characteristics:*

Bottle size 250ml. Description is good. 
Liquid is of thick consistency
It has a real old school Leather smell.










*Manufactures claim:*

Can be found here http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=26_34&products_id=57

*Application method:*

The leather had been pre cleaned using Gliptone Liquid Leather Gentle Cleaner and a soft scrubbing brush to remove any dirt. 
The conditioner was applied thickly with a mircofiber applicator pad over the entire seat area. A second thin application was followed after about 10 mins to ensure complete coverage.



















*Ease of Application:*

Very easy to use, spreads easily with a microfiber pad

*Conditioning Ability:*

The product is easily absorb by the leather and instantly seems to give it a revive look 
*
Looks/Slickness/etc.:*

Leaves a really nice matt factory look and returns the softness to the leather. It also returns the smell of leather back to your car ( this can be a bit overpowering for the first few days but does die down) . It looks even better the next day .




























*Compatibility;*

There does not seem to be any compatibility problems with my leather (Best to check to a small area prior to doing a whole seat)

*Value;*
250 ml for £5.99 is good value. I did my entire car (BMW X5) with a generous amount and still had ¾ of a bottle left. As this product is predominantly a conditioner than it only really needs to be use 3-4 times a year.

*Overview *

Ease of Application: A+
Conditioning Ability: A+
Looks/Slickness/etc.: A+
Compatibility: A
Value: A

*OVERALL:* A+


----------



## Finerdetails

great review, seats look good enough to sit on now


----------



## Dave KG

Excellent review there. We've used Gliptone (cleaner and conditioner) on cars a few times now, I personally find it very easy to use... It did struggle with the very grimy leather in the Rolls Royce though, but other than that its performed well.


----------



## Paul-T

I use it for my bike leathers, and keeps them in great condition, even helping give a degree of waterproof-ness if caught in a shower. The perforated holes don't help that though!


----------



## dodger

good review sir, i will certainly recomend it to others based on what i have just read.


----------



## CK888

Good mini review, finish looks impressive:thumb:


----------



## empsburna

I've used it on the cream leather in my coop and it leaves it with a very nice finish and not slippy either!


----------



## gti mad man

used 2 part sytem on my sisters cream leather a+ all the way


----------



## Jules

Yes they are excellent products.

My grey leather did not look dirty when I cleaned it earlier this year, but I was amazed at the dirt lifted on the cloth.


----------



## T-5ones

I highly recommend it. Thanks to the folks on here who told me it was what i should use. No only has it all the great benefits but it smells soooooooo leathery. People think its the original leather smell of the car.


----------



## parish

As well as the cleaner and conditioner their ScuffMaster kits for repairing/re-colouring scuffed and cracked leather are also first class products. I've not used them myself but a friend has and the difference it made to his seats is amazing.

http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm


----------



## zakh

I like gliptone, its good stuff...but i will also recommend SONUS leather cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Mr Shiny

any news on the fleece WHIZZER?


----------



## Thomas-182

Nice review, thanks! Looks very good.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Yeah it's definately good stuff. For interiors I sell more of this than any other product by far!

You missed a score from your review also...

Smell: A+


----------



## WHIZZER

^ yep true smell is very much like leather


----------



## tompinney

I'd go along with the findings of that review. Used it on the leathers in my coupe and it did a top job.

Here's the side by side comparison of before (the seat back) and after the gliptone treatment (on the seat part) It restored the ash grey colour and the feel and smell of the leather beautifully!


----------



## Eddie Irvine

Sounds interesting! I am so scared of using any leather cleaner on my Rari leather. But I'll happily use it on the family wagon (Audi estate)

May give this a burn


----------



## EliteCarCare

Eddie Irvine said:


> Sounds interesting! I am so scared of using any leather cleaner on my Rari leather. But I'll happily use it on the family wagon (Audi estate)
> 
> May give this a burn


You won't be disappointed! :thumb:


----------



## Roo

Its brilliant stuff. God the feed smells nice. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

I've only used Gliptone on my leather for years, wouldn't use anything else on mine.


----------



## PD1981

Eddie Irvine said:


> Sounds interesting! I am so scared of using any leather cleaner on my Rari leather. But I'll happily use it on the family wagon (Audi estate)
> 
> May give this a burn


Don't worry about using it on the Rari it's the only stuff I do use on Rari 's, Lambo's, Aston's etc etc. :thumb:

Have a read of Jac in a box's leather guide. :thumb:

I'll throw my 2p's worth into the ring...

Liquid leather (Gliptone) is the only product that I have found to give worthwhile results...and I have a shedfull of products that haven't met my standards.

The majority of "off the shelf" products will leave a nasty, greasy, dust attracting surface that will ultimately cause more damage than you're trying to prevent. Even the high end products eg S****** (which I re-sell!) are not as good as LL.
Many "off the shelf" products that are "all in one" treatments are a waste of money - they're a compromise. Leather needs two distinct process's to maintain its condition. Cleaning and Conditioning

As "detailfinish" has pointed out (in words that seem rather familiar!) warmth, especially at this time of year is the key to success - no warmth means the products will just sit on the surface and do nothing.

Re. BMW leathers - I've treated many; it depends on the leather type. The smooth Nappa leathers show the most improvement, the heavily grained "Montanna" leathers do benefit but show little effect after the initial application - they need treating two or three times with conditioner...the leather is textured and believe it or not has an actual surface area at least twice that of the smooth leathers (all those dimples!)
As a note of caution - some BM's have "Buffalo" leather. This can be identified by the heavily textured surface with "scars" ...insect bites, barbed wire cuts etc. This leather should NOT be treated with Liquid Leather or any other proprietary leather care products.

The OP asked about Boxster leather (applies to any Porsche leather)...the leather is perforated. On a new car I'd still recommend using Liquid leather products (wife has a Boxster and the leather has been treated from new and still looks and smells like new) The leather simply needs wiping down with a damp m/f cloth and warm water and then given a light treatment of conditioner. The open perforations will help to rapidly absorb the product. Leave for a minimum of 4 hours, wipe down with your damp cloth and the jobs done.
Although you have a soft top, I wouldn't recommend the waterproof conditioner with Teflon added - the finish is no where near as nice as that of the standard conditioner.

It's important to realise the product is not a "wipe on, wipe off and driveaway product" Give it time - and warmth to work to best effect.

Here is another tip for cleaning leather, slightly risky (to you, not the leather!)

One damp hand towel and place in the micro-wave, heat until steaming...you're aiming for the "chinese hot towel" effect. Seriously be careful, it's easy to get burnt!

Once steaming, carefully carry to car and lay over the leather, pat down and leave for a minute or two. Pull towel off and you'll be amazed at how much dirt has been pulled out of the leather. Especially effective on light coloured leather.
Another tip that'll help your personal safety - don't use the wife's best M&S Eygptian cotton towels, they probably give the best results but your other half won't like it - mine didn't!

Pic of a customers car - 3 year old Audi with leather that had seen no treatment. Looked good as new after the Liquid Leather treatment

Dave


----------

